# NY -vs- SC part 1



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok here it is ..I got bombed by jfrank with some nice sticks including a diamond crown maximus (no pic i smoked that allready!!) with a note about a war between NY and SC. Let me tell you something NY is gonna teach you country bammas some manners ,,,,,,,NEVER BOMB EK and expect to live!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the great smokes bro!!!!!! 

YES SIR BE VERY SCARED!!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

can i get a :mrcool: ek? hahahahaha


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The missiles are lighting up the skies at night. :arghhhh: There is no end in sight. :biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm gonna break out the popcorn, this is getting good....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear you EK there is a attack on us NYers


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

"Country Bammas" eh? Bring it Yankee!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I think this might be a job for the Gangs of New York.....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

jfrank said:


> "Country Bammas" eh? Bring it Yankee!!!


Careful what you ask for there rookie......


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Careful what you ask for there rookie......


:angry:

Oh I'm ready..... *hides behind Charles*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Why to hurt a yankee!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I refuse to comment on the coming storm

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Luckily I am safe here in lovely Florida.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Gangs of New york ...... come out and play


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sorry but I have the "Country Boy's" backs cause I am one! Let's Dance:mrcool:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

bamma who u callin bamma?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You tell em Ed. Verry nice sticks!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Careful what you ask for there rookie......


Ditto new jack


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I'm sorry but I have the "Country Boy's" backs cause I am one! Let's Dance:mrcool:


oh noooooo don't make me bring mario out on !!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

this is gonna be so awesome...


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit. Let the games begin.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

jam said:


> Gangs of New york ...... come out and play


warriors.......come out and play


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am feeling ok about this as I have my troops ready and i feel they will be targeted first I shall sit back and plan the next launch...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> warriors.......come out and play


Now that was a good movie. Okay maybe for it's time. :lol: 
*sits on the sideline and watches the carnage. Ron could you please pass the popcorn?*


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

charles is obviously oblivious to alot of things right now... lol


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great hit!!

Now, I am going to lie quietly in my seat and enjoy this fight between the Nord and the South!! Reminds me on that serie that was on tv when I was young "Nord & South" that was entertaining!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm...this is going to get ugly!!! Nice hit though!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Hmmm...this is going to get ugly!!! Nice hit though!!!


I agree...and being a YankNeck, or is that a RedKee, I can just watch this develop!! Let the games begin!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The EVP said:


> I think this might be a job for the Gangs of New York.....


Oh yeah!!!

*Warriors.......*​







*Come out and play!!!*​


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

NY is rattled!!!! I love it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Mason Dixon line has been breached!!!Look out!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am gonna sit back, relax and enjoy the show. With a good cigar in hand.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

My oh my this is going to be good.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Go NY!!!!


----------



## PapaLE83 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love that movie


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you mess with 1 nyer you mess with the whole family


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

This is good. Nice hit too!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

SC....this is your last warning. I'd take back the trash talk because THIS Yankee got some rebel blood in him (I was born in Texas and lived in NC) so I got some inside intel. 

Trust me...you DO NOT want the Gangs of New York on your tail. The Gang took out Bigfoot and did it with his own ammo. Don't think for one minute we're going to be intimidated by a few little guys from SC. 

Ignore this if you choose, but you can't say you weren't warned....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> Luckily I am safe here in lovely Florida.


Thats what you think...:mrcool:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

been out of the game long enough. Doogie will be launching on Saturday



DOZER said:


> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> *Warriors.......*​
> 
> ...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am confused are us southerners supposed to be scared?


----------

